# The Future has arrived - all-electric Enyaq iV



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Enyaq iV SUV available to order with two battery sizes: 62kWh and 82kWh*
WLTP range of up to 333 miles
Rapid charging capability of up to 125kW; charging to 80 per cent in just 38 minutes
High specification levels across all models; prices from £31,085 OTR**
New Lease&Care finance package offers complete peace of mind
Up to 7,500 miles of free charging with ŠKODA's green energy partner, Octopus EnergyɅ
Milton Keynes, 8 March 2021: The wait is over - ŠKODA will officially open order books for the all-new Enyaq iV, the brand's first purpose built battery electric vehicle on 10 March 2021. Based on the Volkswagen Group's modular electrification toolkit (MEB), the highly-awaited all-electric SUV is offered with two battery size options, a new range structure and a new finance offering: Lease&Care.








A new way for customers to create their perfect car
The new Enyaq iV introduces a new way for customers to perfectly tailor the car to their tastes and requirements. Instead of selecting from traditional trim levels, customers choose the battery size they need, select an interior design and then personalise their vehicle from a comprehensive range of equipment packs and individual options. 








From launch, the range consists of two variants; Enyaq iV 60 Nav and Enyaq iV 80 with 62kWh and 82kWh battery packs respectively. Five design selections are available; Loft, Lodge, Lounge, Suite and ecoSuite, all of which offer a different interior look and materials.








Enyaq iV 60 Nav (62 KWh 179 PS) - from £31,085 OTR**
The entry-level Enyaq iV comes with a generous equipment list that includes 19-inch Proteus alloy wheels, an infotainment system with satellite navigation and 13-inch screen, rear parking sensors, dual-zone climate control and keyless go. All models also feature ambient interior lighting, multifunction leather steering wheel and Front Assist as standard. In terms of interior trim, all 60 Nav models are equipped with an interior spec called Loft. This features fabric / artificial leather seat facings and brushed aluminium decor panels as standard.








Enyaq iV 80 (82 KWh 204 PS) - from £35,950 OTR**)
Customers choosing the 82kWh battery pack benefit from an increased standard specification that includes chrome detailing, front parking sensors and a rear-view camera. 80 models also come with a heated two-spoke leather steering wheel that features paddles for setting the levels of regenerative braking, Drive Mode Select and infotainment system with navigation. 80 models also include 19-inch Regulus alloy wheels and, as with the 60 Nav version, the option to upgrade from the standard Loft to Lodge, Lounge, Suite or ecoSuite interiors.

A new way for customers to finance their new Enyaq iV
The Enyaq iV also comes with a new finance option that gives owners even greater peace of mind. Lease&Care has been developed by Volkswagen Financial Services specifically for electric car buyers and is a personal lease that includes built-in aftersales packages in one monthly payment.

Enyaq iV customers select their ideal Enyaq iV, choose an initial deposit which can be as little as one monthly payment, choose their annual mileage and select their term of either 24, 36 or 48 months. Customers can then tailor their package by choosing one of three aftersales 'care' packages they would like: Small, Medium or Large.

The most affordable Small package covers a customer for essential servicing, which includes all routine manufacturer servicing, brake fluid changes, as well as dust and pollen filters. It also includes access to the Driverline concierge - a dedicated 24/7 service that covers breakdown, recovery and glass care.

The Medium package adds all routine maintenance items, including brake, suspension and cooling system repairs, electric system maintenance, and all fluid top-ups, while the Large package includes tyre replacement and wheel alignment (due to fair wear and tear), puncture repair, geometry check and wheel balance.

All customers can also select to add on VWFS Rent-a-Car Mobility credits for as little as £16 per month. This gives Enyaq iV owners access to a non-electric vehicle for seven days per year.

At the end of the contract, customers have three choices; simply renew into another vehicle, extend their contract with the car or hand the car back.

Customers will also be able to finance their new Enyaq iV with a Solutions PCP which comes with the additional option of purchasing the vehicle at the end of the contract term.

Octopus Go
To help customers reduce their carbon footprint in their home as well as on the road, ŠKODA has partnered with green energy supplier Octopus Energy to give customers who switch to a dual fuel home energy supply, £90 of credit for charging, which is the equivalent of up to 7,500 miles in the Enyaq iV. Octopus Go is Octopus Energy's 100% green electricity tariff for electric vehicle drivers. It offers a low cost 5 p/kWh electricity rate between 00.30am-4:30am every night, meaning customers can fully charge whilst asleep, keeping fuel costs around 1p per mile Ʌ.

New Enyaq iV charging options
All Enyaq iV models have a minimum DC rapid charging capability of 50kW as standard. Customers can specify higher 100kW (for 62kWh battery) and 125kW (for 82kWh battery only) DC charge rates as options.

The Enyaq iV offers customers three charging options. In addition to using a standard household 230V socket with 2.3 kW alternating current (AC), it can be charged at home overnight using a wallbox of up to 7.2kW. Depending on the battery size, the charging process with a 7.2kW wallbox takes approximately 9 hours 30 minutes for the 62 kWh and approximately 13 hours for the 82 kWh battery (both to 100% charge). As a third charging option, the vehicle can be connected to rapid DC charging points with a charging capacity of up to 125 kW. This allows the Enyaq iV 80 to be charged from 10 to 80 per cent in as little as 38 minutes and 35 minutes for the Enyaq iV 60 Nav.

Performance and range
The entry level 62kWh battery model is equipped with a 180PS (132kW) motor that drives the rear wheels through a single-speed transmission. It has a WLTP combined range of up to 256 miles on a single charge. The larger 82kWh model generates 204PS (150kW) and is capable of returning up to 333 miles on a single charge (WLTP)****.

Design and practicality
Measuring 4,649 millimetres long and 1,879 wide, the Enyaq iV delivers the space and practicality customers have come to expect from ŠKODA's award-winning SUV models. Thanks to its all-electric platform, ŠKODA's design team has been able to completely reimagine the Enyaq iV's interior architecture. With the traction battery housed in the floor and a compact motor mounted beneath the boot floor, the Enyaq iV has a cabin unburdened by the packaging compromises of a traditional internal combustion engine car. As a result, occupants can enjoy a spacious interior with a flat floor and a boot that can hold 585-litres of luggage. This can be extended to 1,710 litres with the rear seats folded.

For more information, images, media and other assets, please visit http://www.skodamedia.com/.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I like it but i have some reservations

So you can choose the battery size you want, lets be honest most people will want the bigger battery, then you have to spec your interior package. Is that extra, because if it is, it will bump the price up.

Then you have to choose your servicing package. How much is that going to be?
I think this will make the car rather expensive to buy but by far the biggest reservation i have is the name

Enyaq.....really?

I love the whole idea behind electric vehicles and i'd have one if i could but i dont have the facilities. It's a lovely looking car but ye gods that name.....


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Good start - Skoda UK configurator only shows 58 kWh and 77 kWh batteries :wall:

Edit: Interestingly for an EV, Skoda are adopting the same kind of configuration that their non-EV cars - lots of options and all interlinked. You must take option 47b if you want option 27a etc.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

The link at the bottom of Whizzer's post doesn't work.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Coops said:


> Good start - Skoda UK configurator only shows 58 kWh and 77 kWh batteries :wall:
> 
> Edit: Interestingly for an EV, Skoda are adopting the same kind of configuration that their non-EV cars - lots of options and all interlinked. You must take option 47b if you want option 27a etc.


There's something about battery size I forget about. I think you lose a bit of the battery size in the real world so the 77kwh figure will be the 80kwh.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Also, battery size is no indicator of performance.
Harry Metcalfe did a review of the Jag electric thing, is it the iPace? and then the Tesla Model 3 Performance on his Harry's Garage youtube channel.
If i remember correctly, the Tesla has a 74kWH battery and the iPace has a 90kWh battery and he found the Tesla was far more efficient with the smaller battery.

It's still early days for electric cars but i personally think it's an exciting future


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

If that's the future, you can keep it.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Also, battery size is no indicator of performance.
> Harry Metcalfe did a review of the Jag electric thing, is it the iPace? and then the Tesla Model 3 Performance on his Harry's Garage youtube channel.
> If i remember correctly, the Tesla has a 74kWH battery and the iPace has a 90kWh battery and he found the Tesla was far more efficient with the smaller battery.
> 
> It's still early days for electric cars but i personally think it's an exciting future


Yes, I've watched that video a number of times. He references (i think) kilowatt hours per mile or watt hours per mile.

The Tesla 3 was very efficient despite it having a lower capacity battery than the iPace. Both of those cars are on my list.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Coops said:


> Yes, I've watched that video a number of times. He references (i think) kilowatt hours per mile or watt hours per mile.
> 
> The Tesla 3 was very efficient despite it having a lower capacity battery than the iPace. Both of those cars are on my list.


There's a channel on youtube that does 1000 kilometre tests of electric cars, the Tesla Model 3 standard range took near enough the same time to do the journey as an Audi E Tron despite the Audi having nearly double the battery size.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

NeilG40 said:


> There's a channel on youtube that does 1000 kilometre tests of electric cars, the Tesla Model 3 standard range took near enough the same time to do the journey as an Audi E Tron despite the Audi having nearly double the battery size.


Like them or loath them, and plenty on here hate them with a passion, Tesla have built a very efficient car in the Model 3 and it's selling very very well. 
I've said all along i'd have one if i had the facilities to store and charge it properly. Oh and the money of course :lol:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ive just been offered a VW id3 as a company car but ive asked if they can give me the Enyaq instead.
Ive been inside both and the interior is much nicer in the Skoda, it oozes quality and feels so much better than the VW.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

GeeWhizRS said:


> The link at the bottom of Whizzer's post doesn't work.


fixed


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

RS3 said:


> Ive just been offered a VW id3 as a company car but ive asked if they can give me the Enyaq instead.
> Ive been inside both and the interior is much nicer in the Skoda, it oozes quality and feels so much better than the VW.


Be very keen to keep an eye on this with you. ID3 isn't on our company car list at present, depending on grades it varies from the below, some with an employee contribution

Kia E-Nero
Tesla 3
Merc EQC
Audi E-Tron
Jag iPace
Tesla S


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Coops said:


> Be very keen to keep an eye on this with you. ID3 isn't on our company car list at present, depending on grades it varies from the below, some with an employee contribution
> 
> Kia E-Nero
> Tesla 3
> ...


Ive been given a strange choice in electrics. The list of Hybrids is huge but I don't want to pay the tax. In terms of electric only, I can have

BMW i3
VW Id3
Vauxhall Van:lol:

I am really hoping they let me have the Skoda. I may go for the Id3 or otherwise ill keep my allowance and buy the Yaris GR I have on order.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

muzzer said:


> Like them or loath them, and plenty on here hate them with a passion, Tesla have built a very efficient car in the Model 3 and it's selling very very well.
> I've said all along i'd have one if i had the facilities to store and charge it properly. Oh and the money of course :lol:


I love my Model 3, it pains me to see it sat there with nowhere to go due to lockdown.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

RS3 said:


> Ive just been offered a VW id3 as a company car but ive asked if they can give me the Enyaq instead.
> Ive been inside both and the interior is much nicer in the Skoda, it oozes quality and feels so much better than the VW.


I agree completely, wife is keen to go for an Enyaq next March, much nicer interior than the toy shop like interior of the ID3


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Think the Skoda Enyaq looks great and is practical enough. 
However I’d much prefer something like the Tesla S plaid with its sub 2 sec 0-60 and 200 mph top end with a convenient 500 + range but that’ll have to wait until I win lottery. Lol.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

80% charge in 38 minutes, that’s 38 minutes of my life I’ll not get back. I want to rock up, plug in and charged up in less than 10 minutes. Imagine pulling up at a charging forecourt to find all spaces taken up or one or two that are out of order, will take you a heck of a lot longer than 38 minutes. EV isn’t the answer to everybody’s mobility needs :wall:


----------

